# le/la/les plus + adjectif - accord de l'article défini & de l'adjectif pour un superlatif



## Vive la France!!

Est-ce qu'on dit

l'un des mots clés *le plus* recherchés ?

Pourquoi le plus mais pas les plus? C'est parce que *le plus* fonctionne comme adverbe?

Autre cas:

On dit : La vedette _*la plus*_ connue

Connue, c'est un participe passé comme recherchés. Pourquoi est-ce que le mot *le plus* s'accorde avec le mot connue, mais pas avec le mot recherchés?

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## zenitude

Bonjour,
- Ou l'on dit "*l'un* des mots clés *le* plus recherch*é*" auquel cas le plus recherché s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec "l'un"
- Ou l'on dit "l'un des *mots clés* *les* plus recherch*és*" et là on accorde avec "mots clés"


----------



## Paquita

Je dirais :
*le* mot clé *le *plus recherch*é* = qui sera le groupe sujet ou le groupe complément du verbe

l'un *des* mots clés *les* plus recherché*s =* où "l'un" (tout seul) sera sujet ou complément  du verbe et "des mots clés les plus recherchés" le complément du pronom "l'un"


----------



## Orientale

Bonjour Vive la France,

Sauf erreur ou omission de ma part, la grammaire semble admettre tout autant « l'un des mots clés *le plus* recherché*s* » que « l'un des mots clés *les plus* recherché*s* ». Dans la formulation avec « le plus », on priorise en effet la valeur verbale du participe passé « recherchés » (_qui sont recherchés le plus_), par contre dans la formulation avec « les plus », on priorise la valeur adjectivale du participe passé « recherchés » (_qui sont les plus recherchés_). La nuance est très ténue, et ce serait le contexte qui déterminerait le choix. Par exemple, on écrirait : « l'un des mots clés *le plus* recherché*s* par ma sœur » mais « l'un des mots clés *les plus* recherché*s* sur Google »

Cela dit, je ne parlais pas de la formulation « l'un des mots clés *le plus* recherché » où « le plus recherché » s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec « l'un ».


----------



## Japman

Bonjour Orientale,

Quand tu dis "l'un des mots clés *le plus* recherché*s *par ma soeur": 

cette formulation est vraiment étrange et inusitée. Il serait beaucoup mieux (et correct) de dire "le mot clé le plus recherché par ma soeur " (ce qui implique qu'il y en a plusieurs) ou dire "l'un des mots clés les plus recherchés par ma soeur" (un entre plusieurs).

Avec ces deux façons de formuler l'idée, il serait inutile et (au-delà de la bizarrerie) très certainement grammaticalement incorrect d'écrire "le plus recherché*s*".

Paquit& a raison. On peut utilisé "le plus recherché" lorsqu'on parle du sujet d'un verbe : "l'un de ces mots clés est le plus recherché". Sinon, on dit toujours : "l'un des mots clés les plus recherchés est..."


----------



## Orientale

Bonjour Japman,

A vous lire, je me demande si j'ai mal compris mon Hanse-Blampain lorsqu'il dit :


> _Le_ reste invariable si l'expression détermine uniquement un adverbe: _Ceux qui ont crié le plus fort_.
> Et aussi quand elle détermine un verbe
> _Les compliments qu'il tourne le mieux ou qu'il a le mieux tournés. Ceux qui se sont le mieux amusés_. Dans ces cas, l'auxiliaire _avoir_, au passé, et la forme pronominale montrent qu'il s'agit d'un verbe.
> Avec _être_, on pourrait parfois hésiter. _Ceux qui sont arrivés le plus tôt_; on a un verbe: _le plus_ détermine d'ailleurs un adverbe. Mais dans _Les compliments les mieux tournés _ou _qui sont les mieux tournés_, le participe est pris adjectivement et l'on peut hésiter entre _le_ ou _les_. Ce qu'on ne pourrait faire, notons-le, s'il y avait un complément d'agent: _Les compliments qui sont le mieux tournés par cet enfant_.


et que par la suite, j'ai pensé à tort et à travers que le complément d'agent « par ma sœur » imposait en quelque sorte le statut verbal (participe verbal) à « recherchés », d'où l'invariabilité de « le plus ». Cela dit, « _l'un des mots clés *le plus* recherché*s *par ma soeur_ » a signifié pour moi « _l'un des mots clés qui sont *le plus* recherché*s *par ma soeur_ » ou « _que me sœur recherche *le plus*_ ».


----------



## Japman

Ah, maintenant je comprends mieux le sens de "le plus". C'est vrai qu'en tant que unité adverbiale, il reste invariable et la graphie est grammaticalement correcte. Tout comme "le mieux" dans l'exemple de ta grammaire.

Par contre,  mon expérience personnelle me fait dire que l'autre façon de l'écrire est la plus courante. Je ne recommanderais pas une telle formulation car, bien que correcte, elle risque de gêner la lecture.

Mais c'est une opinion bien personnelle et ce n'est probablement pas le cas dans toute la francophonie.

Voici un extrait pris sur le site de l'OQLF:


> L’article défini apparaissant dans les locutions comparatives _le plus_, _le mieux_ et _le moins_ peut varier en genre et en nombre dans certains cas, ou rester invariable dans d’autres contextes. Son accord dépend de ce qui fait l’objet de la comparaison.
> 
> Lorsque _le plus_, _le mieux_ ou _le moins_ détermine un verbe ou un adverbe, l’article est invariable. […]
> 
> Quand _le plus_, _le mieux_ ou _le moins_ détermine un adjectif ou un participe employé adjectivement et que l’on compare différents êtres ou objets entre eux, l’article _le_ s’accorde en genre et en nombre avec le nom auquel il se rapporte. C’est notamment le cas lorsqu’on peut ajouter _de tous_ ou _de toutes_ après l’adjectif ou le participe. […]
> 
> Toutefois, lorsque _le plus_, _le mieux_ ou _le moins_ détermine un adjectif ou un participe et que l’on compare différents états, différents degrés d’un même objet ou d’un même être (à divers moments, par exemple), l’article est invariable. […]
> 
> Cependant, cette dernière règle est souvent négligée, tant dans la langue parlée que dans la langue écrite, et ce, même chez les grands auteurs. On a tendance à accorder l’article dans tous les cas lorsque _le plus_, _le mieux_ et _le moins_ déterminent un adjectif ou un participe.


----------



## Johanne

Allo!

Diriez-vous qu'il faut tenir la bonbonne la plus droite ou le plus droit possible? Je pencherais pour la deuxième option, mais j'ai quand même un doute. Merci!

Maintenir la bonbonne la plus droite possible.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a en fait même une troisième possibilité :

_Il faut tenir la bonbonne *la* plus droit*e* possible._
_Il faut tenir la bonbonne *le* plus droit possible._
_Il faut tenir la bonbonne *le* plus droit*e* possible._
La première est à éviter. La deuxième et la troisième sont en revanche parfaitement correctes. Dans la dernière, _droit_ est considéré comme un adjectif alors que c'est un adverbe dans l'autre. C'est je crois la deuxième phrase que je dirais le plus spontanément.


----------



## Anne345

Je dirais "le plus droit possible" avec _droit _adverbe.


----------



## tilt

Spontanément, je le dirais comme ça moi aussi.


----------



## tie-break

Je suis d'accord


----------



## Grop

Je suis aussi d'accord. Si on me disait "la plus droite", je serais bien tenté de m'assurer que je n'ai pas des bonbonnes plutôt droites, et d'autres plutôt bombées (ou tordues, ou n'importe quel autre adjectif pouvant s'opposer à droite).

(Bon, avec du contexte le risque de malentendu est surement nul).


----------



## Maître Capello

Voici toutefois une remarque du TLFi à propos de _droit_ adverbe signifiant _verticalement_ :


> *Rem.* Dans cette dernière constr., _droit_ est plus souvent adjectif.


----------



## beri

Ma question porte sur l'utilisation de "la plus" + adjectif dans des formulations comme :

C'est le soir que cette fleur est le plus belle.

J'ai trouvé un début d'explication dans le _Dictionnaire raisonné des difficultés grammaticales_ qui dit :

"[C'est ce qu'on devrait dire] mais cela répugne à l'oreille. Que faut-il faire alors, un solécisme, en disant _la plus belle_ ? Non, il faut prendre un autre tour
(...)
Si l'adjectif est le même pour les deux genres, _le plus _avec un féminin ne paraît plus déplacé."

La pratique interdit-elle donc de laisser telle quelle cette phrase comportant un adjectif sensible au genre ? N'utilise-t-on vraiment pas cette tournure à sa juste forme?

Merfi


----------



## itka

Le "Dictionnaire raisonné des difficultés grammaticales" est peut-être un peu ancien pour être tout-à-fait fiable de nos jours, non ?
Voici ce que dit la grammaire reverso :


> Aujourd'hui, l'article _le_ dans _le plus_, _le moins_ prend dans tous les cas les marques de genre (masculin ou féminin) et de nombre (singulier ou pluriel) de l'adjectif (ou du participe passé) auquel il se rapporte. _C'est le soir que les fleurs sont *les* plus parfumées (les est au pluriel comme parfumées)._
> Mais on peut trouver également sans accord :  _C'est le soir que les fleurs sont *le* plus parfumées (*l**e* reste au masculin singulier, indépendamment du genre et du nombre de parfumées)._


Ta phrase : C'est le soir que cette fleur est_ le plus belle_ me choque beaucoup et je ne la dirais sûrement pas !


----------



## Maître Capello

Selon Grevisse :


> Dans l’usage soigné, l’article du superlatif relatif d’un adjectif reste  invariable quand il y a comparaison entre les différents degrés d’une qualité,  quand l’être ou l’objet sont comparés avec eux-mêmes, spécialement dans des  moments ou des lieux distincts.
> 
> Dans ce cas, la phrase contient souvent quelque  indication marquant la circonstance (temps, lieu, etc.) qui coïncide avec le  degré extrême de la qualité considérée.
> 
> Mais l’article s’accorde avec  le nom exprimé ou sous-entendu lorsqu’on fait la comparaison entre des êtres ou  des objets différents.


Dans la langue littéraire, on devrait donc en effet dire :

_C'est le soir que cette fleur est *le* plus belle._

Mais dans la langue de tous les jours, peu de personnes parlent ainsi et on entend plus souvent :

_C'est le soir que cette fleur est *la* plus belle._


----------



## Nicomon

Plusieurs heures plus tard... j'ajoute aux règles déjà données *cette page* de la BDL, sur laquelle on lit (en bas de page)


> Toutefois, lorsque _le plus_, _le mieux_ ou _le moins_ détermine un adjectif ou un participe et que l’on compare différents états, différents degrés d’un même objet ou d’un même être (à divers moments, par exemple), l’article est invariable.
> 
> *Exemple :*
> - Je me suis retrouvée assise là où la pente est *le plus* escarpée.
> 
> Cependant, cette dernière règle est souvent négligée, tant dans la langue parlée que dans la langue écrite, et ce, même chez les grands auteurs. On a tendance à accorder l’article dans tous les cas lorsque _le plus_, _le mieux_ et _le moins_ déterminent un adjectif ou un participe. Il est tout de même préférable de respecter la règle dans le style soigné.


 Comme vous, je n'aime pas du tout « _*le* plus belle_ », alors que _*le* plus escarpé*e*_ de l'exemple ne me choque pas. Pourquoi?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Pourquoi ? Parce que tu n'entends pas le féminin dans escarpée, alors que tu l'entends dans belle !


----------



## Nicomon

En effet, c'est sûrement ça.  J'y ai pensé tout de suite après avoir éteint mon ordi, très tôt ce matin.


----------



## beri

Merci pour vos contributions 
Bien dommage qu'on ne respecte pas la règle... 
D'autant que "C'est le soir que cette fleur est la plus belle" signifie pour moi qu'elle est la plus belle du jardin/de toutes les fleurs/etc. et non qu'elle est au sommet de sa beauté.


----------



## Chimel

Oui, au départ et en théorie, cette distinction entre _elle est le plus beau_ et _elle est la plus belle_ devait servir à exprimer cette nuance (entre un superlatif par rapport à soi-même et par rapport aux autres). Mais il faut bien reconnaître que c'est une distinction qu'il est très rarement utile de faire.

En pratique, "C'est le soir que Paris est la plus belle" ne peut se comprendre que comme: Le soir, Paris est encore plus belle que pendant le restant de la journée.

L'autre sens serait: En journée, Paris n'est pas la plus belle ville du monde, mais le soir, oui. C'est un peu tiré par les cheveux...

Comme cette distinction n'est guère utile, l'usage a fusionné les deux formes et s'est rabattu sur la plus "logique" à l'oreille.

La langue fonctionne souvent selon un processus darwinien, en supprimant les fonctions inutiles. Et c'est très bien ainsi.


----------



## tonnerre2000

Bonjour est-ce qu'on écrit dans cetter phrase:

La vitamine C est l`un des ingrédients le plus recherché

ou

La vitamine C est l`un des ingrédients les plus recherchés


Merci


----------



## Barsac

La vitamine, c'est l'un des ingrédients les plus recherchés.


----------



## Tazzler

Bonsoir,

Je suis tombé sur cette phrase qui m'a rendu un peu perplexe:

_Les images qui lui étaient le plus difficiles à porter alors, du moins selon ce qu'il en a disait à Rieux, étaient celles de Paris_.

Pourquoi pas _les plus difficiles_? Je soupçonne qu'il s'agit, peut-être, d'une coquille, mais en fait je n'en suis pas sûr.

Merci de vos réponses!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Oui, tu as raison, c'est soit "le plus difficile", soit "le*s* plus difficile*s".*


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Tout à fait d'accord, au singulier, on insiste sur la difficulté, au pluriel sur les images.


----------



## Tazzler

Merci, je m'en étonne, je n'avais pas rencontré de coquailles dans mon livre. Mais je crois que chaque livre en a une du moins.


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase citée est en fait correcte (_*le* plus difficile*s* à porter_ ) même s'il s'agit d'hypercorrectisme.

Selon _Le Bon Usage_:


> Dans l’usage soigné, l’article du superlatif relatif d’un adjectif reste  invariable quand il y a comparaison entre les différents degrés d’une qualité,  quand l’être ou l’objet sont comparés avec eux-mêmes, spécialement dans des  moments ou des lieux distincts. Dans ce cas, la phrase contient souvent quelque  indication marquant la circonstance (temps, lieu, etc.) qui coïncide avec le  degré extrême de la qualité considérée. Mais l’article s’accorde avec  le nom exprimé ou sous-entendu lorsqu’on fait la comparaison entre des êtres ou  des objets différents. La distinction décrite  ci-dessus, qui n’était pas appliquée à l’époque classique et qui, au demeurant,  est invisible avec un adjectif masculin singulier, n’est guère respectée par la  langue parlée, qui d’habitude fait varier l’article dans tous les cas. Les  manquements ne sont pas rares même dans l’usage littéraire. D’autre part, alors qu’il y a apparemment comparaison avec d’autres êtres ou  objets, l’article est parfois laissé invariable, soit que le degré porte sur un  participe traité comme une forme verbale, soit  que l’auteur envisage en fait une comparaison entre les degrés d’une qualité,  soit encore par hypercorrectisme.


Sous cette dernière catégorie, Grevisse cite alors la phrase qui nous occupe : « _Les images qui lui  étaient le  plus difficiles à porter alors […] étaient celles de Paris_ (Camus, _Peste_, p. 127). »

Voir également les fils suivants:
Elle était la/le mieux habillée de tous les  invités
C'étaient elles le plus près de remporter le  concours
[…]

Et aussi ici sur le forum français-anglais:
 FR: le plus / la plus


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bon d'accord, ce n'est pas une faute, mais cette règle, on peut l'oublier et accorder .


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Bonjour,

Après avoir consulté le BDL, j'ai toujours une petite question

Je remonte la pente la plus escarpée 

---> "le plus" s'accorde en genre et en nombre avec l'adjectif car l'objet est comparé à d'autres objets

*Mais*:

Je remonte la pente le plus escarpé possible

 ---> est-il correct de supposer qu'ici on compare l'objet à lui-même? Où s'agit-il encore d'une comparaison par rapport aux autres pentes...?

Je pose la question notamment parce que je viens de lire dans un fil:

"la bonbonne le plus droit possible" (littéraire)


Merci!


----------



## Reluck

Ma réaction initiale est que cette phrase que tu as lue est incorrecte.
Le fait de rajouter "possible" n'a aucune raison de changer l'accord - c'est une sorte de contraction de: "la pente la plus escarpée qui soit possible".
Continue à accorder comme tu le fais.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Je me reporte à ce fil, et notamment à:


Maître Capello said:


> _Il faut tenir la bonbonne *la* plus droit*e* possible._
> _Il faut tenir la bonbonne *le* plus droit possible._
> _Il faut tenir la bonbonne *le* plus droit*e* possible._


Je crois qu'ici la troisième renvoie à la remarque du BDL:

_Cependant, cette dernière règle_* (lorsque le plus, le mieux ou le moins détermine un adjectif ou un participe et que l’on compare différents états, différents degrés d’un même objet ou d’un même être, l’article est invariable)*_ est souvent négligée, tant dans la langue parlée que dans la langue écrite, et ce, même chez les grands auteurs. On a tendance à accorder l’article _

Alors il faut supposer que "possible" remet la comparaison sur l'objet même?


----------



## Reluck

Hm, dans la phrase entière, la situation est différente.
"Droite" ne qualifie pas la bonbonne, mais la façon dont il faut la tenir. Ainsi, "le plus droite possible" a valeur adverbiale, et c'est ce qui explique qu'il est invariable.


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

mais ça ne explique pas pour autant pourquoi on pourrait également écrire "le plus droite" (de façon littéraire...)

J'y perds mon latin!


----------



## Reluck

Parce qu'on dit : "tenir la bonbonne droite".
Mais c'est vrai que c'est bizarre...


----------



## Maître Capello

Pure_Yvesil said:


> Je remonte la pente la plus escarpée
> […]
> Je remonte la pente le plus escarpé possible
> […]_
> Il faut tenir la bonbonne *le* plus droit*e* possible._
> […]
> Alors il faut supposer que "possible" remet la comparaison sur l'objet même?


Non, cela n'a rien à voir… Dans les deux cas:

_C'est ici que l'on trouve la pente *la* plus escarpée (possible) → _parmi les autres pentes
_C'est ici que la pente est *le* plus escarpée (possible)_ → relativement aux autres endroits de cette même pente

_Il faut choisir la bonbonne *la* plus droite (possible)_ → parmi les autres bonbonnes
_Il faut mettre la bonbonne *le* plus droite (possible)_ → relativement à elle-même, à la verticale


----------



## Pure_Yvesil

Donc si j'ai bien compris:

_Il faut tenir la bonbonne *la* plus droit*e* possible._

ou, littéraire :

_Il faut tenir la bonbonne *le* plus droit*e* possible._ 


"le plus" modifie l'adjectif qui porte sur la bonbonne donc on ne fait pas l'accord (néanmoins en pratique on le fait souvent)

...sauf si on considère "tenir droit" une locution adverbiale: alors on ne fait pas l'accord: "tenir la bonbonne le plus droit possible"


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, tu as bien compris. 

On notera toutefois que dans le dernier cas, ce n'est pas vraiment une « locution adverbiale », mais  _droit_ est alors bien un adverbe (synonyme de _verticalement_), donc invariable.


----------



## wabao

Bonjour,

J'hésite sur l'orthographe de cette phrase:

Est-il correct d'écrire "Mobilisez vos ressources là où elles seront *le plus rentable*"?

Merci !


----------



## Donaldos

L'adjectif s'accorde toujours dans ce genre de construction, même si l'on conserve l'article *le* :

_Là où elles seront le plus rentabl*es*._


----------



## Kakikako

Bonjour

J’ai toujours des doutes quand je rencontre la construction suivante :

_Quelle marque seriez-vous le/la plus susceptible de choisir ?_

Est-ce que ‘le plus’ reste invariable ?
S’accorde-t-il avec la personne qui est susceptible de choisir (donc masculin ou féminin selon le cas) ?
Ou bien l’accord se fait-il ici avec ‘la marque’ qui me semble être le c.o.d. et ne devrait donc rien à voir avec l’accord ?

Merci


----------



## Donaldos

Lorsque le superlatif concerne une unique personne, normalement il n'y a pas d'accord (qui ne pourrait de toute façon se faire qu'avec le pronom _vous_, auquel se rapport l'adjectif _susceptible_):

_Quelle marque seriez-vous *le* plus susceptible de choisir ?_

Quand il y a comparaison entre différentes personnes, on accorde :

_Quelle personne est *la* plus susceptible de choisir cette marque ?_

Cette distinction n'est pas toujours observée en pratique...


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Non, "le plus" n'est pas invariable. L'article dépend en fait du *sexe du sujet du verbe être* (ici, "seriez susceptible").

C'est-à-dire que c'est la personne qui est "susceptible de" qui déterminera le genre de l'article à utiliser.

Dans l'exemple proposé, si le "vous" correspond à un interlocuteur masculin, alors on aura "*le* plus susceptible de".

Et s'il correspond à un interlocuteur féminin, alors on aura "*la* plus susceptible de".

De même, on aura si besoin est un accord au pluriel ("*les* plus susceptibles de").

Il faut bien comprendre qu'on a ici affaire à un adjectif (rendant ainsi l'accord nécessaire en genre et nombre), et non à un _adverbe_ (qui serait invariable).

A titre de "démonstration", j'ajouterai seulement que cela ne viendrait à l'idée de personne de dire :

"Maman, c'est toi qui es *le* plus belle"

... tant il paraît _évident_ que la seule formulation correcte est bien "... qui es *la* plus belle".


----------



## Kakikako

L'explication de snarkhunter semble convaincante. Merci.


----------



## hosseinTB

snarkhunter said:


> "Maman, c'est toi qui es *le* plus belle"
> 
> ... tant il paraît _évident_ que la seule formulation correcte est bien "... qui es *la* plus belle".



Maman, c'est toi qui es *la* plus belle
Maman, c'est toi qui es *le* plus belle

je crois que toutes les 2 phrases sont correctes, mais le sens change.
1re : elle est la plus belle en comparaison avec d'autres femmes.
2de : elle est la plus belle en comparaison avec elle-meme; cette fois et d'autres fois !


me semble-t-il ainsi......


----------



## Donaldos

Kakikako said:


> L'explication de snarkhunter semble convaincante.



Et est pourtant incorrecte. Fou, non ?


----------



## Kakikako

Donc, qui croire ?


----------



## Donaldos

Des sources fiables ?



> Dans l'usage soigné, l'article du superlatif relatif d'un adjectif reste invariable quand il y a comparaison entre les différents degrés d'une qualité, quand l'être ou l'objet sont comparés avec eux-mêmes, spécialement dans des moments ou des lieux distincts.





> Mais l'article s'accorde avec le nom exprimé ou sous-entendu lorsqu'on fait la comparaison entre des êtres ou des objets différents





> La distinction décrite ci-dessus, qui n'était pas appliquée à l'époque classique et qui, au demeurant, est invisible avec un adjectif masculin singulier, n'est guère respectée par la langue parlée, qui d'habitude fait varier l'article dans tous les cas. Les manquements ne sont pas rares même dans l'usage littéraire.



(Le Bon Usage)



> Devant un adjectif, un participe passé, l'article défini s'accorde avec l'objet de la comparaison si l'on compare des personnes ou des choses différentes.  [...]
> 
> Il reste invariable lorsqu'il y a comparaison de degré, de qualité.



(Académie)



> Le plus (+ adjectif ou participe) : accord de l'article. En règle générale, l'article s'accorde lorsqu'il y a comparaison (superlatif relatif) : _ces œuvres sont les plus précieuses de la collection_ (= plus précieuses que toutes les autres œuvres) ; _votre idée est la plus astucieuse_ (= plus astucieuse que toutes les autres idées).
> 
> L'article reste invariable lorsque la notion exprimée est celle de degré extrême, sans comparaison (superlatif absolu) : _c'est toujours dans ces moments-là qu'elle se montre le plus courageuse._



(Larousse)

Il ne reste qu'à choisir en connaissance de cause.


----------



## CapnPrep

hosseinTB said:


> Maman, c'est toi qui es *la* plus belle
> Maman, c'est toi qui es *le* plus belle
> 
> je crois que toutes les 2 phrases sont correctes, mais le sens cahnge.
> 1re : elle est la plus belle en comparaison avec d'autres femmes.
> 2de : elle est la plus belle en comparaison avec elle-meme; cette fois et d'autres fois !


Ton explication est correcte, mais la distinction n'est pas applicable dans ton exemple, parce qu'il y a forcément une comparaison avec d'autres personnes. Il faudrait un contexte comme _C'est dans le noir que tu es *le* plus belle_ ou _C'est quand tu t'habilles en zombie que tu es *le* plus belle._

Quant à l'exemple initial de Kakikako, c'est vrai qu'on compare le degré de susceptibilité d'une même personne à différents moments (quand elle se trouve face à différentes marques), mais je pense que tout le monde interprétera la question comme une comparaison entre ces différentes marques. On s'éloigne donc sensiblement des exemples typiques d'invariabilité, et c'est un cas où je ne recommanderais pas une application stricte de la règle. Autrement dit, je n'hésiterais pas à accorder l'article avec le pronom _vous_.


----------



## Kakikako

D'accord Donaldos. Je crois que vous avez gagné. Définir la nature et le degré de comparaison semble être le plus difficile pour appliquer la règle. Merci à tous d'avoir pris le temps d'expliquer.


----------



## doubleoreo

j'aimerais revenir sur les sources:

D'après l'exemple de Larousse, ne serait-il pas mieux d'écrire : _Quelle marque seriez-vous *le* plus susceptible*s* de choisir ?_ (si "vous" réfère à deux ou plusieurs personnes. et admettons qu'il ne s'agit d'une comparaison entre des êtres)


----------



## lodos

Bonne nuit mes amis. Laquelle des phrases est juste? En voulant dire "plus important de tout" Merci pour votre aide.



Pour moi, la naturalité est le plus important.

Pour moi, la naturalité est la plus importante.


----------



## Comtois

*Le* plus important, c'est la naturalité. Donc la naturalité est *le* plus important.


----------



## OLN

*le* plus important de tout ; ce qui est *le* plus important.

En revanche, il faudrait dire "la naturalité est la plus importante des questions soulevées"


----------

